# Research Says Your Dog Only Thinks About Himself



## Petguide.com

​


> Yes, dogs are our companions - but the ones we own may also may be selfish. Research says that companion pooches are most likely selfish dogs.
> 
> Surely you've seen this before. You go to a friend's house and all your friend's dog wants to do is play with the toys he brings you. When you stop throwing the ball or toy to the dog, he finds someone else to play with and acts as if you didn't exist. That's a selfish dog.
> 
> Or in another scenario, you always give a certain dog a treat when you see her. On days you don't have a treat, the dog ignores you completely. That's a selfish dog.
> 
> Certainly there are reports where a dog sees a need to save a life and jumps in without any hesitation.
> 
> For example, there's the case of the blind Labrador retriever named Norman that heard the cries of a drowning girl about a half mile away on the beach.


Read more about Research Says Your Dog Only Thinks About Himself at PetGuide.com.


----------

